# Does anyone think I should get this checked out?



## Phridae (Jan 31, 2005)

Every now and then, more often now than ever, I get these strange pains in my chest. They almost make me double over. And they're only getting worse, and happening more often. They only last about 5-10 seconds. Damn. I should just go see someone. Me and my lack of health insurance and lack of a job. Great. :angry:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 31, 2005)

How old are you?  Male or female?  What is your family history?  Do you work out (lift weights, etc)?  Is there something that seems to bring it on?  Sounds like you should get it checked out but of course I need more info before I can even start guessing as to what it might be.


----------



## Phridae (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh well, I'm 19, a female. Nothing pertinent in the history. No, I don't work out.  And nothing seems to bring it on. It happened like an hour ago. I was watching the new when I got up. Just sitting there.  Then it happened yesterday. I had the flu and hung out in the bathroom all day. And last thursday. I did a ride long in Illinois, and I was in the process of making the cot. So I don't know. I just kidna freaked out. I mean it used to happen like once, maybe twice a year. Now, its like seven, eight times a week. Its probably a sign of nothing good is what i'm worried about.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 31, 2005)

I would go get it checked out.  And keep track of when it happens, what it feels like, what you were doing at the time, and how intense it was each time (1 - 10 scale).  That'll help the docs map out what it might be.  Sounds like something pleuritic, but it's really hard to tell over the internet.


----------



## Phridae (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah, I know. But the no health insurance and no job thing makes going to see someone a bit difficult.

I think maybe its alll stress related. I hope.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Jan 31 2005, 09:51 AM
> * Yeah, I know. But the no health insurance and no job thing makes going to see someone a bit difficult.
> 
> I think maybe its alll stress related. I hope. *


 Eh, walk into the ER.  All the jobless insuranceless people around here do it...

Look into your state - see if they offer something - in NY they have "Healthy New York" for people who don't get insurance and can't really afford it - it's an "affordable" plan.  Not really sure how it works, but I had a friend who got it when she was out of work.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm in work, have no insurance through them, and am applying for Medicaid. It just started when I was in the Hosp for my ulcers.


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 1, 2005)

Okay being 19 also I would say that it is something that would concern me but I personally would probley to the nursing staff that I work with first about it and see what they say considering we talk about everything.  I would also keep a log of when it occurs and what you were doing and the pain scale.


----------



## runindash05 (Feb 1, 2005)

I have the same pains every now and then as well.  As you stated, about 3 times a year for the past 2 years.  I'm not sure what it is but and I've never brought it up at the doc.  The pain on 1-10 is a bad 9.  It kills but only lasts several seconds.  Gotta run...at class

Brandon


----------



## Jon (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jan 31 2005, 12:07 PM
> * Eh, walk into the ER.  All the jobless insuranceless people around here do it...
> 
> *


 sounds familiar...I LOVE doing clinical rotations in a major city trauma center.

We are the family doctor, the Occ. Heath Center, and many other things for many residents.

Jon


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 2, 2005)

If it were me I would go and get checked out. Thats me. I dont think I would wait until it gets worse or more frequent to seek a professionals opinion.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 13, 2005)

are you thin?

its probably pleuritic in nature, thats how it started with me about that age. Now it gets to the point where my ribs come out of the cartilage from irritation due to the movement caused by plueracy, I can move them about an inch, eventually (long down the road) it will cause a lung to collapse with pneumothorax now and then, bein thin isnt all its cracked up to be, lol.

If thats the case, grin and bear it, and take very few ibuprofen and tylenol throughout the year, that way when ya take it for this it works better, cause it lasts for longer periods each time.

And the doc will tell you the same thing they told me, theres nuthin much you can do bout it


----------



## emtbass (Jul 13, 2005)

On the chest pain subject... Are you currently in an emt program?  When I went through my emt program, we had to pay like $200 in insurance that was figured into the tuition.  With this insurance, we could go to the campus clinic, and EVERYTHING was free..... shots, checkups, meds, EVERYTHING.  Do you have anything similar.  I went there once cause I thought i was gonna pass out (had just got over a HORRIBLE staph infection)  they were awesome... !!! and its all FREE


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, hopefully the pain is gone by now.

Onset: Jan 31, 2005

Now: July 13, 2005


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jul 13, 2005)

if its been continuous since then at leat you can be assured its not cardiac in the fact youre not croaked.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 14, 2005)

Go to the ER of a hospital where they don't know you and give them a fake name.  That's what I do when I need something minor done (and I have insurance).  :lol:


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jul 13 2005, 11:05 PM
> * Go to the ER of a hospital where they don't know you and give them a fake name.  That's what I do when I need something minor done (and I have insurance).  :lol: *


 I have no idea why healthcare costs are rising


----------



## Stevo (Jul 14, 2005)

hey, we;re collectively smart 'nuff to help out from here, _everyone get your blindfolds on now and type i say! it's _good practice for our assessment skills!


----------



## 007medic (Jul 15, 2005)

I would say to have it checked out. You may try the health department. In Oklahoma you can go to the healt dept. and get free medical care if you don't have insurance, or a job. There are some things that they have to pay for that they will ask you to pay their cost on, but that is like the Hep. series shots. You can always talk to the NP and have them give you a better idea. Also, there are some places that if you visit the HD and they have to refer you to a DR then you don't have to pay for it. You might check it out, exaust all of you avenues before you just write it off as a pain.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 15, 2005)

Actually, 007 that is an incorrect statement. The reason you can go to the health department in this county is because the local hospital & a few of us staff.. sponsor a "free clinic". with some Docs, Nurses & free med samples... 

Other than that the OSDH does not sponsor free medical care.... trust me I wished they did.. our ER would be less crowded...


Be safe,
Ridryder 911


----------



## 007medic (Jul 16, 2005)

Rid~

That is news to me. I am not saying that you are wrong, but that is not the way that I understood it. Although I have not ever worked with "our county" I have only been involved with people from one county North, and a few in the city. From what I do understand, PC and LC work hand in hand with each other, and I am sure that the ones in the city do as well. Like I said you are probably right, but I understood it a different way, then again we may be talking about completly different HDs.

Thank you for the update though on our county. It will definatly be useful information.

Lyns


----------



## Jon (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jul 14 2005, 12:05 AM
> * Go to the ER of a hospital where they don't know you and give them a fake name.  That's what I do when I need something minor done (and I have insurance).  :lol: *


 Yeah.....

how many of us will walk into an ED after dropping off a patient and see the doc for a script for something - allergra, Z-pak (Poison Ivy) etc????

Even better is when the doc will write the script without looking at you (like examining the rash or whatever) or taking a PMH......  

Not that this happens or anything.....


----------



## Phridae (Jul 17, 2005)

I still get it, but not as often.  If it happens again while I'm at the station, one of the guys said he'll put me on the 5-lead to see. *shrugs*


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Jul 17 2005, 01:16 AM
> * I still get it, but not as often. If it happens again while I'm at the station, one of the guys said he'll put me on the 5-lead to see. *shrugs* *


Careful about that - where does the 5th lead go????    :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 18, 2005)

My baby medic was hoping to find my u wave, but it only shows up sometimes.  He hasn't found it yet, but I'm starting to get very sticky from those darn 12 leads.


----------



## Phridae (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 18 2005, 10:40 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 18 2005, 10:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@Jul 17 2005, 01:16 AM
> * I still get it, but not as often.  If it happens again while I'm at the station, one of the guys said he'll put me on the 5-lead to see. *shrugs* *


Careful about that - where does the 5th lead go????    :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Why did you have to make that dirty?


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 18 2005, 11:46 AM
> * My baby medic was hoping to find my u wave, but it only shows up sometimes. He hasn't found it yet, but I'm starting to get very sticky from those darn 12 leads. *


should I even go there?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 18 2005, 10:40 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 18 2005, 10:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@Jul 17 2005, 01:16 AM
> * I still get it, but not as often.  If it happens again while I'm at the station, one of the guys said he'll put me on the 5-lead to see. *shrugs* *


Careful about that - where does the 5th lead go????    :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Gets out the rolled up newspaper...   


I tried to e-draw a picture, but my electrodes looked like jelly donuts, so I found an interactive photo of a 5 Lead ECG.


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 18 2005, 01:34 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 18 2005, 01:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gets out the rolled up newspaper...   


I tried to e-draw a picture, but my electrodes looked like jelly donuts, so I found an interactive photo of a 5 Lead ECG.






 [/b][/quote]
 Thanks Alex.... that's about where I was told they go....

and that was my point.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 18, 2005)

You can also put the 5th electrode on the back, left side, under the same position as "LL" on the chart.


----------



## Phridae (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 18 2005, 10:01 PM
> * You can also put the 5th electrode on the back, left side, under the same position as "LL" on the chart. *


 I've never heard that before. Hm.


----------



## Jon (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 18 2005, 11:01 PM
> * You can also put the 5th electrode on the back, left side, under the same position as "LL" on the chart. *


 I thought the purpose of the 5th lead was the "V1" lead.. with some algorythyms... can actually extrapolate the 12-lead from the 5... but the one that can go anywhere is the LL lead-- the Ground lead... really dosen't matter where it goes... or so I was told...

Jon


----------

